# Help Ariens drive plate will not engage friction wheel



## tntplaster (Dec 30, 2015)

I changed the friction wheel because it was beat up, the drive plate does not move at all. Belts are ok. Drive plate does spin but does not move to engage friction wheel.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Which Ariens ?? Please post the model and serial number so we can look up what you have and or post a couple photos please.

If it was working before you replaced the friction wheel then you need to go back in and see where something didn't get re-assembled properly. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## tntplaster (Dec 30, 2015)

Model 928124 serial is 002148. Was not working before. Was giving me problems last year. Plate seems completely seized not moving at all.


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

Are you sure thats the right model number? I couldn't find anything for it.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

tntplaster said:


> I changed the friction wheel because it was beat up, the drive plate does not move at all. Belts are ok. Drive plate does spin but does not move to engage friction wheel.


Have you checked the linkage from the auger clutch handle to see if everything is moving? Sounds like something is disconnected or a spring is broken, or the cable/linkage has too much slack.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

tntplaster said:


> Model 928124 serial is 002148. Was not working before. Was giving me problems last year. Plate seems completely seized not moving at all.


Your plate is a direct connect to a reduction unit that turns the wheels. If your wheels are on the ground and not moving the plate will not turn. It may only appear seized because the wheels/machine is not moving.

Your friction wheel on the other hand needs to move to engage the plate and turn it to move the wheels and machine.


----------

